# Pulpit Supply



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 6, 2010)

What is the going rate for pulpit supply? I heard 150 per sermon plus travel mileage is about right. I thought this was high at first, but am curious what you guys think.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 7, 2010)

It sounds high to me (even in Canadian dollars). We have settled on $75 per plus travel/mileage.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 7, 2010)

It is not high (we actually pay more), but mileage may not be paid. Mileage reimbursement is a lot now ($0.50/mi).


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Oct 7, 2010)

Pretty meager pay considering the ten-hour rule of thumb for sermon preparation. Though I bet there are churches that pay less.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 7, 2010)

It depends on the church. I haven't done any supplying for a very long time, but I'd be very happy with the amount you specify.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 7, 2010)

My congregation pays guest preachers/exhorters/students $100 per sermon plus 52 cents per mile for travel OR $100 per sermon plus flight cost. It's important to remember that this money is an _honorarium_, and not really pay. It is a "thank you" gift. 

A few years ago when I was a candidate I had churches pay anywhere from $50 per sermon to $200 per sermon plus travel costs.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 7, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> What is the going rate for pulpit supply? *I heard 150 per sermon plus travel mileage is about right.* I thought this was high at first, but am curious what you guys think.


 
What, are you negotiating a salary, or are you wanting to know if the church is giving you a good deal? Frankly, I've been paid better - and far less. If this is the small po-dunk church you described in an earlier thread, this is - in my opinion - a pretty generous amount (considering the $.50 per mile reimbursement rate, this is very generous for a small congregation). 

If this was a mega-church, well, they'd probably not have you in the first place. 
So be grateful and don't think for a moment that such a "deal" is a "_raw_ deal."


----------



## Herald (Oct 7, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> If this is the small po-dunk church you described in an earlier thread, this is - in my opinion - a pretty generous amount...



Let's hear it for small po-dunk churches!!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > What is the going rate for pulpit supply? *I heard 150 per sermon plus travel mileage is about right.* I thought this was high at first, but am curious what you guys think.
> ...



I am not describing the small po-dunk church from earlier threads. I have not talked to them about pay or anything yet. I was just talking with someone at school about the topic and they said 150. I thought that was high. I was thinking alot less was the norm.


----------



## westminken (Oct 7, 2010)

I get paid $65 to fill the pulpit when the pastor is out.


----------



## JOwen (Oct 7, 2010)

In the FRCNA I think it is $150/sermon.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Oct 7, 2010)

When invited to fill a pulpit, I've never asked how much I'd be paid; not even when considering the possibility of a call (only knew when the terms of call were actually presented). If distant travel, or air fare was involved, I've assumed I'd be reimbursed. I've been given a considerable honorarium at times, and sometimes very little or nothing. If I have the time and opportunity to preach, and something to say, I considered that a blessing, even when I'm on vacation. Obviously, time, resources and providential limitations might restrict one’s ability to accept invitations to preach. But, one called to preach must preach somewhere, somehow, to someone. How much does one get paid for preaching the gospel in the open air, prisons, jails, or nursing homes.? Yet, most should find opportunities to do so at some point in their ministry.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2010)

In our presbytery the range seems to be $125-200. Some pay milage, most do not. One church however did pay for a hotel for the family so that we could arrive the night before.

Outside of my presbytery, but still in the area I have recieved from $75 up. Never more then $200 per sermon.

BTW I have provided pulpit supply over 200 times in the last 4-5 years.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 7, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how do honorariums affect your taxes?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 7, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Out of curiosity, how do honorariums affect your taxes?



They are gifts. Nuff said.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## BertMulder (Oct 7, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, how do honorariums affect your taxes?
> ...


 
Am afraid the IRS and CRA will disagree with you....


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 7, 2010)

BertMulder said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > py3ak said:
> ...



Covenanters don't care.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 7, 2010)

$75-$100 is the ballpark figure in south east Georgia. Oddly enough, I've never been paid for mileage. So that was a new consideration for me.


----------

